# Sticky  5th Annual MIMB Labor Day Ride



## Polaris425

Wow, 5 years now... It's hard to believe it's been happening that long! 

Though, I've only been able to attend 2 or 3 of them myself over the years, I know ya'll always have a good time getting together w/ other MIMB folks and ride.


In the past we've tried to find a centrally located park, and everyone show up there that can. However we've gotten SO big, I Think it's time to just let everyone plan their own get together at their own local park. 

The usual popular places include Red Creek and CCC for all the Ms. People, and B&B for Alabama folk. Texas boys usually get together and do their thing too.

So ya'll get together, and plan the 5th Annual MIMB Labor Day ride(s). I can't wait to see pics of everyone together, and make sure to wear your MIMB Swag!


----------



## bama450

Where are u riding?? Boggs??


----------



## rmax

as always we will be at red creek, look for us at the camper section, should have a BACKWOODZ BOGGERZ banner up


----------



## Polaris425

bama450 said:


> Where are u riding?? Boggs??


I will not be attending this year. I sold the Teryx last week.


----------



## bama450

Ok, lol, I have a rancher 350 I could loan u lmao, what u lookin at getting?


----------



## 2010Bruterider

rmax said:


> as always we will be at red creek, look for us at the camper section, should have a BACKWOODZ BOGGERZ banner up


 Red Creek for me too. I'm riding with Rick and the rest of the BOGGERZ. It should be a great time. Yall give a shout if you see us out there.


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

I might try to make it tht Saturday the 3rd i think it is!!


----------



## DaveMK1

Gonna miss this one yet again. But not working this time, taking a little bit of leave and headed back home. Something I haven't done in about 4 years. If it is the weekend of the 6th I might be able to make it though 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk when I should be doing something more productive.


----------



## bama450

Polaris425 said:


> I will not be attending this year. I sold the Teryx last week.


Hey, I would love to buy some MIMB stickers and Tshirt, can u help me out with that??


----------



## JPs300

A big portion of the FL crew will be hitting Mud Muckers for Labor Day weekend.


----------



## DaveMK1

bama450 said:


> Hey, I would love to buy some MIMB stickers and Tshirt, can u help me out with that??


You need to talk to Donna with mud diva. They are one of our sponsors. Great people.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk when I should be doing something more productive.


----------



## Polaris425

^ yep. she has all that


----------



## bama450

Thanks!


----------



## SweetC

All of my crew will be riding Red Creek.


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

When is memorial day weekend? wanna try to make this ride too!


----------



## duckincrazy92

Memorial weekend is in may. But Labor Day is the first of September.


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

LMAO dang i just realized what i said ....but yea i wanna try to make the labor day ride at red creek ....when you gonna get down there RMAX?


----------



## bama450

I guess we will be riding at boggs and boulders, they have the best facilities lol, and close to the house

---------- Post added at 06:46 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:44 AM ----------

Although I wouldn't mind a little ride at canal


----------



## Mudslinger800x

I'd like to go to canal but Labor Day we all ways hit up Boggs so this year won't be any different


----------



## bama450

Yeah I'll be there, I'm ready to go back! But not flip this time!


----------



## Polaris425

someone needs to plan and hold a 6th annual Labor Day ride next year.


----------



## 2010Bruterider

You got that right Jon 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rmax

Do we need to open a poll with the popular parks


----------



## Polaris425

Go for it


Posted via TapaTalk for iPhone6


----------

